# Forwarding Message from Petflys



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

PetFlys asks if you can help...
There is a situation in the San Fernando Valley where 60 dogs, 80 cats, 2 rabbits, and 1 chicken need help ASAP! An elderly lady, who is now ill and incapacitated, began taking in stray animals with the intent to place in forever homes; however, this never happened. Unless these animals are moved into the care of rescues and/or adoptive families, this will be considered a hoarding situation and they will be confiscated by the city and held as evidence. Meaning 143 current shelter animals will be killed to make room and then these "evidence animals" will sit in cages for possibly years, while the courts decide what to do. These animals desperately and immediately need rescuers who are willing to step in and help them or they will be confiscated or euthanized!

I am hoping this plea finds its way to larger, better connected rescues who will step in and help me with this project.

I especially need a cat rescue to help with the cats, as I have very few cat-contacts. Individual pictures of cats will be taken on Saturday.
PLEASE consider taking animals under your wing. These are all great animals; they have been a bit neglected because of the numbers, but were not abused, are not aggressive, and they seem animal and people friendly. They have minor medical conditions like ear infections, possible dental issues, ticks, etc. but most of the animals appear to be fairly healthy. (There are a few special cases.) I can give you specifics on any of the animals you are interested in helping. Many of these dogs and cats are highly adoptable breeds! Please look through this online album and see the animals:

http://photobucket.com/HelpTheseAnimals

Please feel free to contact me with questions!
Would you be willing to foster a dog, cat, or bunny? Having available foster homes will make it easier for rescues to commit to helping these animals.
Care to donate? Can you sponsor an animal? Having donations available will assist rescues in being able to take in these animals. We also are in desperate need of FRONTLINE PLUS for dogs & cats so we can get relief to these animals who are covered in ticks.
Please help spread the word - send this onto rescues and people that you think can help!
I am more than willing to help with the transport of any of these animals.

All animals appear to have been spayed and neutered. Thank you for reading this and considering how YOU can help. This is an overwhelming situation, but the rescue community is strong and if we pull together we can avoid a catastrophe!
Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions or to offer your help. My email is [email protected] and that is the best way to reach me, you can also call my cell: 323-718-1648.

Thank You!!
Julianne Wotasik
Pugs to Pits Rescue


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Julieanne that is so sad. That poor lady and those poor animals. If I lived closer I would help. Where can you go on line to help with donations or an address for sending supplies?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh that is so very sad.


----------

